

PHP for Pirates — Interactive Debugging in PHP - KuraFire
https://presentate.com/bobthecow/talks/php-for-pirates

======
heldrida
Thanks for sharing, very interesting! I'm a var_dump(); die(); type of coder.
I'm still going through the sliders but this got me very excited to find
solutions, or better ones at least. Though I'm a Linux user and codebug and
macGDBp are not supported - hope to find more tools, or other solutions while
reading the slides. Nice post!

